# A BMW, lovely colour



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, I have no idea when it comes to BMW's! This was dropped off for a tidy up. The front end had recently had some work done to it by the good old BMW bodyshop!  No need for claying. This belongs to my Brother In Law to be!

They very kindly left some paint defects & marring. So without being armed & ready with my Rotary, I remembered I had some Megs 105 & 205 samples. Time to give them a proper go. All done by hand (im now aching!)

Pre soaked with snow foam mix in a pressure sprayer
Wheels cleaned with Autosmart
Arches g101'd
Door shuts etc G101
Washed with dodo wash pad & sour power
Bonnet Megs 105 & 205
Rest of bodywork 205
Black exterior trim 105 & 205
All over again with -
Virtua Bond
Blcklight 
Purple Haze Pro
Tyres dressed with Wolfs
Windows cleaned with Dodo's Menthol stuff
Windows polished with Autoglym Polish
Exhausts Polished with Peek

Few befores


























































Bonnet marring


















Few during


































The afters 


































































































































































































The owner was very pleased. Was a pleasure working with this colour 

cheers! Dawn :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice colour indeed lovely job


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

What can I say but 10 out of 10 :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job on a cool colour


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job, yet more temptation to the Blacklight!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

excellent work :thumb:

Wicked car and great choice of colour too, although I would say that 

One thing that did stand out for me in the pics is that it looks to be sitting a bit higher than mine even though we have same model. Maybe it's just an illusion of the pics though


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, its such a lovely colour! In the right light its awesome! 

Lovin Blacklight! 

Cheers peeps


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Sparkling Graphite - very nice 

I may be a little biased


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks lovely! Sisters car?


----------



## TIODGE (Jan 26, 2011)

very nice..
top work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work dawn, i'm lovin the 105 205 combo myself, what pads did you use?

Matt


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers peeps, my vee would look sexy in this colour! 

Brother in laws car


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice work dawn, i'm lovin the 105 205 combo myself, what pads did you use?
> 
> Matt


Cheers Matt :thumb: I did it by hand, just some megs mf apps


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks a dead ringer for my car, except for the fact I've fitted BMW Performance Black Grilles and BMW Darkline Rear Clusters


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers Matt :thumb: I did it by hand, just some megs mf apps


you did that by hand :doublesho

blimey thats amazing !!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Cheers Matt :thumb: I did it by hand, just some megs mf apps


**** OFF :lol:. Rotary or da:wave:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, no i left all my machine pads at home! My wrists are fudged!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, no i left all my machine pads at home! My wrists are fudged!


Mine too, NO WAIT! Wrong forum . Nice work dawn

Matt


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol you muppet!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work, beautiful wet finish :thumb: outstanding, the owner happy, yes, I should say so :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

that looks amazing


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers guys, I'll have to pop around some point just to check out the beadage


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Lovely job Dawn! :thumb:
By hand?! Jeez, you must be utterly ripped!

Very tempted by Blacklight at the mo as well!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning so sharp :thumb:


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one.


----------



## MALC1 (May 1, 2006)

Nice job.


Did you do anything with the wheel hubs as they look so much nicer to mine?

I've got the same colour car but a 330 touring and my hubs are so rusty


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, so now your FB update makes sense  :lol:

Great work, no wonder you were shattered...cars looks lovely!

:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

sim L said:


> Lovely job Dawn! :thumb:
> By hand?! Jeez, you must be utterly ripped!
> 
> Very tempted by Blacklight at the mo as well!


lol, i couldn't sleep sunday night, my wrists were killing! Buy Blacklight, you will not be dissapointed :thumb:



MALC1 said:


> Nice job.
> 
> Did you do anything with the wheel hubs as they look so much nicer to mine?
> 
> I've got the same colour car but a 330 touring and my hubs are so rusty


No mate, just cleaned with autosmart cleaner. Theres a little rust round the hubs but nothing major :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> OK, so now your FB update makes sense  :lol:
> 
> Great work, no wonder you were shattered...cars looks lovely!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol: cheers Cuey 

Thanks all :wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Top notch results


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Excellent! Love the plane in the background too!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, cheers buddy


----------



## RobA3 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi magpie just viewed your hard work, it looks exceptional.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

awww, cheers mate!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Great job Dawn, another happy Racing Tank :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice colour..great job..


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Lovely finish Dawn, great colour as well.

Kev


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers all, 

This reminds me that it will need another going over soon!


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice work, wish i could get that depth on my Titan silver 3 series


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice job Dawn! It is an unusual shade of blue.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

That is "bling'in" Dawn!Great write up. :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, this is old!

cheers mate


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Good job. Colour is very nice! Just bought myself a one series coupe in space grey and it looks the same colour


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> wow, this is old!
> 
> cheers mate


I know, I put in BMW and have been trawling through all the results most of the afternoon....****ty weather here today so nothing else to do....sad I know!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

not sad at all


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice car and great reflecions top job


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

I recently got myself a 320d touring in sparkling graphite, I really like the colour - it comes up superbly after a good cleaning, etc.

However nothing like as good as the results here, the level of finish is awesome. That detail is mighty and all by hand - extremely humbling - Fantastic work.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aw wow, thats really kind of you to say so, thanks


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work Dawn :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work, all done by hand as well, I really like the glossiness of the paint, you have done a great clean on the car.


----------

